# Howdy



## GarageHaunt (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello one an all I am just join in on all the fun that this site has to offer.

Happy haunting.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness GarageHaunt!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hiya Garagehaunt!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome ........its addictive "trust me!"
that web shooter on webpage........... just plans i have been looking for ....thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, welcome aboard GarageHaunt!

Jeff


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome GH, at first you'll think we're crazy but in time you'll find we're just nuts.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

GH say>>"I am just join in on all the fun that this site has to offer"

In that case I guess you won't be staying long. LOL
Seriously though, welcome aboard Garage Haunt. Nothing but nice people on here.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun GarageHaunt! I think you will like it here.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! Post, post, post so you can get in on the $20 prop challenge!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad you joined us.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

welcome garagehaunt, I like the music and sounds you on your site, very nice.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

hey


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Garage Haunt. You'll really like it here....as long as you pay no attention to anything Vlad says. Just kidding, he really is a good guy (just don't tell him I said that)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the Street. You just have to remember one thing while your here. I don't know what that is, but you will find out. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! I love your site..I love ANY site that gives How-to's for Halloween props for free, but yours is very nice!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Garagehaunt, glad you could join us.


----------

